
In search of the sexiest map - davidgerard
http://exclav.es/2016/05/20/sexy-maps/
======
tf2manu994
The creator of the blog post said they would do a redo of this with the new
yahoo one.[1] Can't wait.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614528)

